# Bataz's Rambling's.



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Current situation: Been training for strength for the last 3 or so years with some moderate success. Sitting at around 103-105kg bodyweight and carrying a fair bit of timber.

New Goal: Drop down to around 90kg BW, continue weight training twice a week, begin MMA training a the end of May.

So with the new goal set and the impending beginning of MMA training for me I've set out a ridiculously simple training schedule to see how I get along which will look like this:

Monday: Weights

Tuesday: MMA

Wednesday: Weights

Thursday: MMA

Friday: ??

Saturday: ??

Sunday: REST

Friday and Saturday I've not decided what I'm going to do yet, once I've got down to MMA training I'll make a more informed decision as to what I need to add in those days. The MMA sessions are held in a thai boxing gym I used to fight out of many moons ago so there's potential for extra thai sessions to be added in or extra MMA sessions.

As for weight training I'm going really simple and basic:

Monday - Squat 4x8, Bench 4x8, Lat Pull Down 4x8.

Wednesday - Dead Lift 4x8, OHP 4X8, BB Row 4x8.

I've spent years training in the 1-5 rep range so have changed it up to add a bit more conditioning in with minimal rest between sets. I did Monday's workout last night and it took me no more than 45 minutes and I was spent.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

IN! Good luck with it!!

Just my opinion but why not this:

Mon: Conditioning - HIIT, speed drills, battle ropes, skipping and heavy bag work, ladder drills etc.

Tues: MMA

Wed: Conditioning - Same as Monday

Thurs: MMA

Fri: Squat 4 X 8 - Bench - 4 X 8 - OHP 4 X 8

Sat: Deadlift - 4 X 8 - Rows 4 X 8 - Pull-ups 3 X failure 

Sun: Rest

That way your weight sessions should not f**k with your MMA as much, and it gets split into Push and Pull on consecutive days with enough time to rest afterwards.

I would throw in some LISS for 30-45 mins EoD also, not directly after training though, but that's just me. IMO you will need it, it helps with stamina.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Cheers @Quackerz I'm leaving Friday and Saturday open at the moment as I will probably be doing extra work on grappling, ground work etc. I'm pretty experienced in Thai Boxing and Boxing but clueless at the rest so I'll be putting a lot of time into the new skills I'm going to need.

What I've got my mind set on is getting to a walkabout weight of 90kg so I can cut to 84kg for Middleweight bouts. But that's way off in the future.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Good stuff mate, personally i would weight train on the monday and saturday....try and give yourself the maximum recuperation time between fight training....especially the deeper you get into the conditioning work associated with the mma stuff.... just food for thought man, good luck!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Cheers @Quackerz I'm leaving Friday and Saturday open at the moment as I will probably be doing extra work on grappling, ground work etc. I'm pretty experienced in Thai Boxing and Boxing but clueless at the rest so I'll be putting a lot of time into the new skills I'm going to need.
> 
> What I've got my mind set on is getting to a walkabout weight of 90kg so I can cut to 84kg for Middleweight bouts. But that's way off in the future.


 OK I see where you are coming from now, just try to maximise your recovery for the weights IMO. And if you want to cut then morning LISS is your new best friend......... as I said, you will also need the cardiovascular stamina gained from it.

As I said mate good luck with it all. When you planning on fighting?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

In.

Don't have time to read up now, but will be popping back in later, mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> OK I see where you are coming from now, just try to maximise your recovery for the weights IMO. And if you want to cut then morning LISS is your new best friend......... as I said, you will also need the cardiovascular stamina gained from it.
> 
> As I said mate good luck with it all. When you planning on fighting?


 Not planning any fights yet just going to get stuck into training and see how I go. I'll see what the coaches say and when they think I'm competent enough. My time fighting as a thai boxer should hopefully work to my advantage of getting back into my old fight training ways and the dreaded early morning CV.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> Good stuff mate, personally i would weight train on the monday and saturday....try and give yourself the maximum recuperation time between fight training....especially the deeper you get into the conditioning work associated with the mma stuff.... just food for thought man, good luck!


 Yeah that's something to consider deffo mate thanks. Will see how I feel as things progress.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Not planning any fights yet just going to get stuck into training and see how I go. I'll see what the coaches say and when they think I'm competent enough. My time fighting as a thai boxer should hopefully work to my advantage of getting back into my old fight training ways and *the dreaded early morning CV.*


 Have fun.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Interested in this mate, good luck!


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> Interested in this mate, good luck!


 Thanks pal. I'll keep it updated.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

@Quackerz What are your thoughts on LISS Vs Prowler Sprints for example?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bataz said:


> @Quackerz What are your thoughts on LISS Vs Prowler Sprints for example?


 You need both, EoD LISS should be a staple and any kind of HIIT 2-3 times a week.m for 4-5 min sessions. Ease into it at first though IMO. Considering the nature of the sport using the Prowler should be great for your high intensity work.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm in!! Here is my routine worked around my MMA and Strength training. I follow PPL and mainly focussed around compounds 5x5, assistance 3x8 and bodyweight exercises to finish..

*Training:*

*Mon:* PULL / MMA (Bjj 2hr)

*Tue:* Conditioning1

*Wed:* PUSH / MMA (Boxing or BJJ)

*Thu:* Conditioning2 / MMA (Boxing 2hr)

*Fri:* LEGS

*Sat:* REST

*Sun:* MMA (Wrestling 2hr)


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> You need both, EoD LISS should be a staple and any kind of HIIT 2-3 times a week.m for 4-5 min sessions. Ease into it at first though IMO. Considering the nature of the sport using the Prowler should be great for your high intensity work.


 Ok cool. Just planning my early morning CV sessions. In my previous fighting days it would be a 3-5 miler steady state however shin splints have seen that off. My gym has cross trainer and watt bike so will start off with one of those.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Ok cool. Just planning my early morning CV sessions. In my previous fighting days it would be a 3-5 miler steady state however shin splints have seen that off. My gym has cross trainer and watt bike so will start off with one of those.


 Yeah mate, bike or swimming would be best. I get shin splints also, I just ride a bike everywhere now, seems to do the job.

Is it the medial Tibea you are having problems with?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Yeah mate, bike or swimming would be best. I get shin splints also, I just ride a bike everywhere now, seems to do the job.
> 
> Is it the medial Tibea you are having problems with?


 I don't know the technical terms but its the inner blade of the shin that becomes very painful and sore.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bataz said:


> I don't know the technical terms but its the inner blade of the shin that becomes very painful and sore.


 It's medial then. I would see a physiotherapist if running again is a prioritory. Losing weight will be a big factor also.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Well going for my first MMA session tonight, see what it's all about!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

In for this! And for some motivation!

planning on starting back in June myself..


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Well going for my first MMA session tonight, see what it's all about!


 Nice one mate! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

coke said:


> Nice one mate! Let us know how it goes.


 Will do mate


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Well that's the first MMA session out the way! Really enjoyed it, be back for more!

Started off on our back and going into arm bars and knee locks, with and without sweeps. Then some stand up sparring.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Well that's the first MMA session out the way! Really enjoyed it, be back for more!
> 
> Started off on our back and going into arm bars and knee locks, with and without sweeps. Then some stand up sparring.


 Good crack mate! love the sparring side of training!

How long was you session? how is it split over the week? do you have mma stand up, mma ground etc? or are you also training muay thai , wrestling and BJJ?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Quick half hour in the gym:

Dead Lift 3x5 140kg

Bench 3x5 70kg

DB Row 3x5 35kg


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

coke said:


> Good crack mate! love the sparring side of training!
> 
> How long was you session? how is it split over the week? do you have mma stand up, mma ground etc? or are you also training muay thai , wrestling and BJJ?


 Well the MMA classes are in my pals Thai gym so I'll be putting a couple of sessions of stand up in a week somewhere. The MMA classes are mainly grappling/groundwork so I'll be doing them 2-3 times a week. Also a mate of mine who's a top 10 heavyweight runs a wrestling class so might try fit that in if I can.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

45 mins on the cross trainer

10x10 KB Swing with 36kg


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bataz said:


> 45 mins on the cross trainer
> 
> 10x10 KB Swing with 36kg


 Hope your having fun with the cardio...... :lol:


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Hope your having fun with the cardio...... :lol:


 Piece of p1ss. Just switch the brain off and drift to another world lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Piece of p1ss. Just switch the brain off and drift to another world lol


 Good to hear it's not too bad then mate. I hate indoor cardio.......


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Good to hear it's not too bad then mate. I hate indoor cardio.......


 Earphones, Spotify......GO! haha


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Earphones, Spotify......GO! haha


 I can't do earphones, they piss me off. I just ask politely at the desk if they can put some more aggressive music on.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

This Mornings session:

10 X 20 metre prowler sprints with 50kg + prowler.

10 X 20 metre sled harness sprints with sled + 75kg.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

40 minutes on the Watt Bike this morning. Fook1n ass was sore like hahaha


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

MMA tonight after work, really looking forward to it and going to speak to the coach and arrange a bit of extra 1:1 training.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

MMA tonight was brilliant!


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

30 mins on the watt bike. Urgh!!


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Bodyweight steadily dropping now. January I was 112kg, this morning I'm 100kg. Set a goal of 90kg so I'm halfway there. Looking to fight Middleweight 84kg so will cut to that from 90kg hopefully.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Bodyweight steadily dropping now. January I was 112kg, this morning I'm 100kg. Set a goal of 90kg so I'm halfway there. Looking to fight Middleweight 84kg so will cut to that from 90kg hopefully.


 Nice work mate, it's a decent amount of weight to drop.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Nice work mate, it's a decent amount of weight to drop.


 Thanks pal. Got the buzz back for sure.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Thanks pal. Got the buzz back for sure.


 Good to hear. :thumb

How long until your down to 90 you reckon then?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Good to hear. :thumb
> 
> How long until your down to 90 you reckon then?


 Rough guess I'd say another 3-4 months. I'm doing way more CV these days so hopefully I can get there by say September.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

s**t loads of bench and snatch grip dead lift tonight in gym.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Really buzzing for MMA again tonight. Asked the instructor on Tuesday what style it is that he teaches us and he said it's basically his own style of submission wrestling that he's been taught by various instructors over the years. Seems to be a decent and comprehensive mix there. He also said he had no problem with people going to other places to learn other disciplines. That said I've got Thai and MMA in that gym so for the moment don't plan on going anywhere else right now.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Bataz said:


> s**t loads of bench and snatch grip dead lift tonight in gym.


 What are the snatch grip deadlifts good for?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> What are the snatch grip deadlifts good for?


 Back.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Bataz said:


> Back.


 No sh!t lol, but in what way? why is it you do them? what do you like about them?

Im looking to add something different into my routine you see.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> No sh!t lol, but in what way? why is it you do them? what do you like about them?
> 
> Im looking to add something different into my routine you see.


 I've never really got much strength and development from BB Row are trying these instead mate.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

and also I had little time last night so picked a "bang for buck" exercise.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> No sh!t lol, but in what way? why is it you do them? what do you like about them?
> 
> Im looking to add something different into my routine you see.


 Really good for your upper back, rear delts and rhomboids get fried doing these due to the extra tension you have to maintain to keep upper back tightness. This is what I find anyway. Also a good alternative to deficit pulls IMO.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Really good for your upper back, rear delts and rhomboids get fried doing these due to the extra tension you have to maintain to keep upper back tightness. This is what I find anyway. Also a good alternative to deficit pulls IMO.


 There you go @Endomorph84 haha @Quackerz can deliver a much more articulate description than I. :thumb


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Bataz said:


> There you go @Endomorph84 haha @Quackerz can deliver a much more articulate description than I. :thumb


 Never doubted either of you boys!!


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Very good MMA session last night.

Started off with some boxing on the pads,

Then went into Triangles and the escapes,

Then rolled for the rest of the session.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Payday today so hit ebay for some training gear, like a big kid. :thumb Just got some vale tudo shorts, some regular MMA shorts and some Gloves. I'm pretty big around the glutes and quads so I reckon the vale tudo shorts will suit me better and be less restrictive.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Hit the weights this morning:

Dead Lift 5x5

Floor Press 5x8

Reverse Cable Flyes 4x10

Hammer Curls 4x10

Bit of a random one today but think i hit most muscle groups haha


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Had a late night on Saturday but checked weight this morning and am still gradually falling so all good. Got an appointment at 6pm tonight so will hopefully get to the gym for 7pm and have a quick blast.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

MMA Tonight:

Started with some very light stand up sparring just to get moving about.

Then went into some single leg take downs.

Then drilled some kamura's and leg locks, then had a roll.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Weight check this morning 99.5kg. Still dropping steadily, happy with that.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

40 minutes bag work tonight.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

99.1kg this morning, weight is flying off! Using myfitnesspal app to track my calories and food intake and exercise. I know its not 100% accurate but it provides some what of a rough guide to go off. I've set the goals on the app to potentially drop 1kg per week which allows me 1300 cal per day, which is pretty low. However inputting the exercise increases the calorie allowance. That said if I go over the prescribed cals per day I don't panic, like I said it's a rough guide so it's not the end of the world. When I am training I'm eating around 2000 cals per day, then the work out makes up the deficit to allow me to drop some weight.

Last couple of weeks I've barely touched a barbell and spent most time in the MMA gym. However I'm trying to work things out to run a bit smoother so I can get at least 2 x strength sessions per week, and 4 x MMA per week hopefully.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

MMA Last night:

Worked on arms drags going into takedowns and then a roll at the end. Both guys I rolled with tapped me out for fun lol


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Heavy weekend on the booze and ate a load of crap. Did a couple of rounds on the bag last night and called it a day. MMA session tonight so looking forward to that. Go to France on a stag doo next week so once I'm back from that I'm going to look at filling in a couple more nights a week with MMA related training at other places probably.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Heavy weekend on the booze and ate a load of crap. Did a couple of rounds on the bag last night and called it a day. MMA session tonight so looking forward to that. Go to France on a stag doo next week so once I'm back from that I'm going to look at filling in a couple more nights a week with MMA related training at other places probably.


 As in a different MMA gym?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> As in a different MMA gym?


 Probably yeah. My current one only trains Tuesday and Thursday. I've asked the lads if they want to train extra nights but nobody has took me up yet so thinking of filling in 1 or more 2 nights a week elsewhere.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Probably yeah. My current one only trains Tuesday and Thursday. I've asked the lads if they want to train extra nights but nobody has took me up yet so thinking of filling in 1 or more 2 nights a week elsewhere.


 Makes sense mate, best of luck with it. When do you reckon you will be in fight condition? Is that what you are working towards?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Makes sense mate, best of luck with it. When do you reckon you will be in fight condition? Is that what you are working towards?


 There's a local show in November I've got my eye on. That will have given me a good 6 months training so I reckon that could be on the cards. Some lads from the gym are fighting on the same promotion in August so I'm going to that to get a feel for it and go from there. I've fought before so I'm used to the nerves, getting in the ring/cage etc. I've just never fought MMA before so once my ground game is up to scratch I'll be getting in there.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

MMA Last night:

Loads of drills mainly around leg locks and counters then finished with some sparring. Everybody part aching this morning including the face haha.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Found another local club that has classes on the nights I'm not training so going to take their 30 day free trial and see what I think. Few people I know have been and not like it but I'll give it a blast, nothing to lose.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Had a night off last night relaxing with the family. Weight check this morning 98.8kg. Still dropping so all good.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

MMA Last night, another cracking session.

First session where I didn't get tapped out haha So I must be learning. Weight check 98.4kg so that's 4kg off in 3 weeks.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Tried out the other MMA gym last night. Was a good workout but not really sure if I'll join up. Only lasted an hour and was mainly karate type pad work with a judo throw at the end. The Judo was decent but the way they kick the pads just isn't my style, all flicky and fast lol


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Back to my normal MMA gym last night. Brilliant session! Small group of us who all are or are aiming to compete so all the same mindset and great to learn from each other.

On a stag doo tomorrow till Monday so hopefully don't put too much weight back on haha.........or get arrested.............or get stabbed in Marseille haha :thumb


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Got back from Marseille yesterday. Need a few days to recover, probably train back end of week I feel more human. Was a crazy few days over there I tell thee.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Well I'll be back at MMA tonight. First time I've felt capable since Marseille.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Tuesday - MMA

Wednesday - Thai

Thursday - MMA

Then I'll see how things go. Really really stressed with work at the moment. Doc has doubled my fluoxetine dose and signed me off for a month.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Takedowns and subs tonight. Finally trained with someone heavier. Was a lot different than training with these whipper snappers haha.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Tuesday - MMA
> 
> Wednesday - Thai
> 
> ...


 What for mate? Can you still train? Hope it's all good.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> What for mate? Can you still train? Hope it's all good.


 I'm already on medication for depression but with the extra stress from work things haven't been great lately. Because the doc upped my dose he said i should take some time off while I adjust to new dose. I'll more than likely look for something else as the stress from the job isn't doing me any good.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bataz said:


> I'm already on medication for depression but with the extra stress from work things haven't been great lately. Because the doc upped my dose he said i should take some time off while I adjust to new dose. I'll more than likely look for something else as the stress from the job isn't doing me any good.


 Always the best way. I quit my last job as a plant supervisor for a job driving a forklift. Half the wages, but feel all the better for it. Health comes first IMO.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Always the best way. I quit my last job as a plant supervisor for a job driving a forklift. Half the wages, but feel all the better for it. Health comes first IMO.


 Yeah to be honest I'm not on good money anyway so any job I take will probably pay more lol


----------

